# Source for rough lumber in Los Angeles?



## JasonWhite (Mar 4, 2009)

I moved from Boston to Sherman Oaks (Los Angeles/San Fernando Valley) about 1-1/2 years ago and I'm finally getting around to setting up my workshop.

Anybody know where there's a place close to me with a decent selection of rough-sawn hardwoods and plywood?

Also, other than Douglas Fir, what are some of the common "native" species of lumber here? I'm hoping those will be a bit cheaper than stuff trucked in from out of state.

Thanks!

- Jason


----------



## Hammerthumb (Dec 28, 2012)

I know that there is Saroyan Lumber, and Peterman Lumber in the LA area but don't know how close to Sherman Oaks.


----------



## sixstring (Apr 4, 2012)

You can try these guys: www.eandkwood.com and also check out craigslist's materials section.

local species? i like old growth redwood and doug fir. i suppose theres also eucalyptus, sycamore, and up here in Northern California, there are quite a number of guys millling oak and walnut. I find them on craigslist so hopefully LA's selection is just as plentifull


----------



## shampeon (Jun 3, 2012)

Southern California doesn't have as much hardwood as northern California. Up here, walnut is pretty common, including claro walnut, which has a beautiful figure. There's a separate species of walnut in SoCal that's similar to claro. Redwood, of course, is a big one up here as well. Madrone and tanoak are two species you've probably never had access to before, and might be available down south.

Bigleaf maple is a bit softer than eastern sugar maple, but has beautiful figure. Lots of flames and quilting. Black oak is in the red oak group, and there's a fair amount of that down your way.

For softwoods, ponderosa pine and various cypresses are findable. Western red cedar is plentiful statewide. Port Orford cedar (actually a cypress) is pretty rare, but it's a beautiful wood, with maybe the best smell of any lumber I've ever worked with.

There is also a ton of non-native species around, like various eucalyptus and black acacia.


----------



## SirGareth (May 17, 2012)

I live closer to Long Beach, but when I visit my son I pass Northridge Lumber. It looks very promising. Here is their website: http://www.northridgelumberco.com/hardwood-lumber


----------



## JasonWhite (Mar 4, 2009)

Thanks for the tips, guys! I'll be sure to check them out.

- Jason


----------



## Dusseldorf (Aug 15, 2015)

Hi, Jason,

I came across your post, an oddly enough I am in your same boat. We just moved from Wrentham, Ma., to the southbay, and I'm looking for good rough sawn lumber too. After the posts, what was your favorite option?

I'm sad I had to leave an environment with ample availability of walnut, and rough dawn hard woods, but happy I was smart enough to buy multiple walnut slabs before moving here. I saw the slab prices at House of Hardwood in culver city and I about fell over!

Chris


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

http://www.farwestplywood.com/ Reseda

https://eisenbrandhardwoods.com/ Torrance

http://www.conejohardwoods.com/?gclid=CP6Z5IHUrMcCFUeBfgodVYQOHA Westlake Village

http://www.anawaltlumber.com/ I've been to the one on Pico, but over 20 years ago when I did remodeling work in Beverly Hills

http://bohnhofflumber.com/pages/lumber LA haven't been to this one yet


----------



## JasonWhite (Mar 4, 2009)

I moved away from Los Angeles a few months ago, but yes-What Mr. Lightning said. Especially re: Bohnhoff Lumber.

- Jason


----------



## scvwood27 (Jan 21, 2013)

Try Valencia Lumber in North Hills. It's off the 405 and Roscoe, prob 10 minutes from you. They open Monday thru Saturday. Also Phillips Plywood in Pacoima off the 5 and the 118, probably 15 minutes from you. They open Monday through Friday. Both carry hardwoods and plywood.


----------



## John_ (Sep 23, 2013)

Peterman Lumber has free delivery if your order is over $450 (which is not hard to do).


----------



## JasonWhite (Mar 4, 2009)

Believe it or not, Anawalt Lumber on Burbank Blvd in NoHo has some decent looking slabs. You'll find them all leaning up against a wall where all the other construction grade lumber is. All domestics. Pricey, as I recall, which is probably why they all look like they've been sitting there gathering dust for years. They also have lots of straight-grained, quarter-sawn clear fir for cheap. I made some furniture with it once. Nice looking stuff. Lumber in the Los Angeles area will always be expensive because it's all trucked in from out of state.

- Jason


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

Holy smokes- I did not realize how old this thread was, at first. I was trying to figure out why you appeared to be answering your own question, until I looked at the dates. Well, maybe some new people will be helped.


----------



## dezracer (Aug 18, 2016)

For my money you can't beat Northridge Lumber - best lumber yard in the Los Angeles area - www.northridgelumberco.com/. Good selection of wood, good service and best of all, the quality of the lumber makes the stuff you get at the big boxes look like a joke.


----------

